# Just letting you know.



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I put the post Will my goat be okay? Well anyway she had her kids on Thursday. They both needed to be pulled but the mom and the kids are fine. 1 buck and 1 doe. I would put a picture on but this page says it is too big. Now I just need to find someone who lives around Centerville, WA to disbud them. I am also looking for a purebred Alpine buck with good milking bloodlines. Please tell me if you know of anyone who can disbud or has a buck.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Glad they are all ok!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

A livestock vet should be able to disbud for you, but we never do it, my white pygmy was disbudded when I got her and I think she looks weird without horns while Lucy is getting hers.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess I would want to see some disbuding jobs or talk to references. As sad as that is I knew my vet and had spoken to many goat people that had used him for disbudding. There is a member here that just a few weeks ago had a livestock vet disbud her kids and really mess them up; burning almost the whold head! :shocked: :sigh: So just be aware of who is doing it! I think that it is a great idea like you have to ask on here and hopefully there is someone on here who can do it or refer you to someone who can. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I would put a picture on but this page says it is too big.


Here is a link that may help.. for pics...

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243

Glad everything is fine..... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Well that link wouldn't work. Anything else?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Alpines seem to be in rare supply, I have a hard time finding bucks too  whats your area? You could always check the ADGA herd book to see who breeds them in your area. Craigslist and other search databases are sometimes helpful too. As for horn debudding, well, I know it would be cheaper to do it myself, but I just can't deal with it. So when I take the boys to get wethered I take the kids who need horns removed. That way they all go under when the horns are burned off.

Oh, and I was just curious if everyone gets this experience: a few weeks after I got the kids disbudded the edges around the burns broke off and they bled a bit. I've always had this happen with my kids, but I just wanted to make sure thats whats supposed to happen.

As far as I know, you can not show a horned goat, but if you don't care about showing, horn removal is up to you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

rosti said:


> Well that link wouldn't work. Anything else?


The link itself didn't work or the directions given within that topic?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

The directions.


----------

